# 1st eggs of the season fertile!



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Good news today I thought i'd share! Tarragon (my big fat olive lump of a Crestie) laid a clutch to my surprise in january, despite being separated from a male, and not having layed in about 5months!

I wasnt expecting them to be fertile, but i never throw out eggs, and today I decided to candle them and sure enough one of them is a nice pinky colour! yay! the other is yellow inside and likely unfertile as i expected they both would be, but the fertile one is a nice little surprise!!! If all goes well i hope this 1 egg will hatch in march/april time! 

Nice little start to the season!!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Yay! Tarragon is a great name! Out of interest what clutch size one average will a crestie lay?


----------

